# Garden Up Your House or Wall - vertical planters



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*While moving through youtube, I found this video that some may be interested in viewing. Planters for the side of your house or walls. Enjoy.*

*Garden Up Your House or Wall *


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't like the soil against the siding like that. 

Try containers before you have to rely on them. They don't work here, they dry out to fast and your plants bake. We had some potted plants (big pots) and had to water them several times a day. Finally gave up on them.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> I don't like the soil against the siding like that.
> 
> Try containers before you have to rely on them. They don't work here, they dry out to fast and your plants bake. We had some potted plants (big pots) and had to water them several times a day. Finally gave up on them.


I think there is a back board to isolate soil from wall. As for watering, I have to agree, not in my game plan. Drip yes, hand water, they going to die.

The wood would be a concern. Wood appears to have problems here in the desert. I have seen too many wooden fences, warped and falling apart. The idea of getting it to a comfortable weeding level was a nice benefit.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

He said there was metal on the back but with all that weight hanging on the wall it's bound to cause some cracks where water could get in. I think it's a good idea for a fence but not against a building.


----------

